# 8 gallon scarlet badis biotope



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool looking tank where did you get it from?


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

More pictures please


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, Junebug.. fancy seeing you here!


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

What kind of tank is that? Sounds like it will be awesome!


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha omg Hi Hank <3

I will get some more pictures of this tank ASAP. The driftwood decided that no rocks would hold it down for long and started floating, so of course literally everything in the tank is now floating except two plants and the rocks lol.

It's almost sunk, so I should have more photos in a week or so.

This is called a 180 tank. Basically it's a 8 gallon tall halfmoon, but the footprint is still impressive. I really like the look of it.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

I want one! Where do you get it?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a 8g jbj biotope


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

Dang kind of expensive for 8g. Must be a nice setup. The bulb included is pretty nice right? What kind of filter does it have? I also am excited to see your basis too. I have been trying to find some around me but no luck.


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazon sells them fairly cheap from one of the third party sellers. Unfortunately my account was messed up and not allowing me to purchase from those sellers... but luckily I had a gift card haha. I just really needed a tank for my lil' girl.

I'm still on the hunt for a male. I know a few places to find them, just waiting for the right gender ratio to come along. I want a total of two males and 3-4 females in this tank.

The filter is pretty good from what I can tell, the only downside being there's not much room for extra media. So I can't add a bag of purigen with the stock media already in it. I'm going to be modifying it anyway, getting rid of some of that and switching it out for other things. The filter floss that came with the filter though, it's amazing. Like a really tough piece of felt, not that fall apart stuff you often see. I really like that bit.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't find anything cheaply for it. Everything is >= $95 :/ ohh well. How is she doing? Is the water any better?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

The B. rubra tank looks fantastic by the way! Looks quite natural! Can't wait to see this one clear up to see how good it looks!! This makes me want to post an update of my B. splendens paludarium on here and APC!! Thanks for the inspiration Junebug!!


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Updated photos. The female is doing very well. She's crazy active and almost never hides, which I find odd. She's constantly darting around the tank, inspecting things, playing in the current (which I need to baffle somehow) and hunting scuds.

As for the tank - driftwood was still floating but I got fed up and weighed it down again. Hopefully it stays until it's ready to sink. If it doesn't, I'm actually going to get the tank about half empty and add some substrate. For whatever reason some of the plants are having issues staying planted.

The filter is great, for those who were asking. I really like it, it's almost like an algae scrubber the way it works. But it does have carbon cartridges and space for customization.

The filter is positioned just below the light, and isn't covered, which is why it's growing algae. I like it, it's giving the tank a natural feel. If you didn't want this, it would be easy enough to rearrange the media or change it for something else, as the filter floss is the turf scrubber media. It's a waterfall type filter, with the output being a large "hole" rather than a spraybar.

The light is great so far. Plants are growing and sprouting new leaves daily. I added a crypt spiralis and it's doing well, even though it's been floating for a week.

The moss and I had a discussion. You can probably see in the pics, it won the fight. I can only hope it attaches quickly so I can get rid of that ugly rubberband and cut the thread. I'll also be adding more java fern to the arched piece of driftwood once it's waterlogged. Hopefully that happens soon so I can plant the darn thing.

Anyway, sorry for the wait, and without further ado, photos!


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't see fishy


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Fishy is only .5 inches long. You probably won't be able to see her in pictures haha. Especially because she's basically the same color as the driftwood. When I get her boyfriend, I'll try to get more pictures of them. He'll be colorful and easier to see.


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey junebug! Looks good!


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

heh heh hi Anders  Seems I run into everyone on the plant forums!


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hahhaha


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so annoyed, I walked in my room where the tank is, and there was miss badis, chillin at the front, looking at me like she was asking why I hadn't fed her anything good recently.

I did not have my camera >.< She's a very nice-looking girl. Got some striped and irid as she grew and settled in. I'm pretty sure she's full grown now.


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

I FINALLY got pictures of her! And of course, tank updates. Still no males for her yet, though I do plan to get two males and at least two more females after I move house.

Oh, she has a few pet hydra. I'm a bit annoyed about them, as I'm sure they're decimating the scud population, but you can see her chubby butt isn't hungry, so I am just letting nature take its course for now. I may start reducing photoperiod, as that has always eradicated hydra for me in other tanks. But I really wanted to get this tank matured and the plants growing, so I've just let them on their merry way so far.


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

msjinkzd has males!

I have two males in a 29g. I plan on ordering some more and hopefully get females also. Going to throw them all in a 20g species tank.

but yeah msjinkzd has em!


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Males are easy to find haha. It's verified females that seem unavailable most of the time. I lucked into this girl, a friend happened upon her at the local supplier for her fish store and scooped her up for me, knowing I wanted to breed these guys.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

So scarlet badis eat hydra? That's good to know


----------



## junebug (Jan 25, 2014)

Axelrodi202 said:


> So scarlet badis eat hydra? That's good to know


No... Scarlet Badis and hydra eat the same things. Hydra just starve faster when they're food deprived.


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks great!


----------

